# What are the biggest tires I can install on a 2003 OCR3?



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

what are the biggest tires I can install on a 2003 OCR3? i got a new bike, so i'm giving the OCR3 to my dad because he wants to start riding. he is scared of the 23c Contis i have on there, and i'm hoping a bigger tire will be more comfortable for him also. i want to put 28c tires on for him, but will they fit?!


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*at least a 25.... 28 should work*

if you can wait a day or so, i can get you an answer, my wife has 25mm on hers, and i have a spare set of 28's i believe... should be able to fit... i'll switch em out tomorrow or wed and can let you know... unless someone else knows the answer..

i know they come stock with 25mm tires though on the 2004...... would assume the 03 would be the same... and the 25's are pretty plush...



soulsurfer104 said:


> what are the biggest tires I can install on a 2003 OCR3? i got a new bike, so i'm giving the OCR3 to my dad because he wants to start riding. he is scared of the 23c Contis i have on there, and i'm hoping a bigger tire will be more comfortable for him also. i want to put 28c tires on for him, but will they fit?!


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*got 28's on no prob*

got a pair of 28's on her bike no problem.. .you should be set and that'd be a great bike... upright geometry and comfortable... the wife likes it


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*awesome*

awesome, thanks for putting in the effort for some random person on a bike forum. appreciate it, thanks!

....now to get my dad onto the bicycle. this should be moderately entertaining.


----------

